# "Duct" Tape !



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2011)

I had to show you guys this:

You all know how so many people think the great do anything tape is called "Duck" Tape, instead of "Duct" Tape, named for the fact that it is used in a lot of duct work.

One of my Old Chainsaw Carving Buddies decided to do something about that problem!

Here it is:








Bear


----------



## fife (Apr 26, 2011)

Bear now that clears it up thanks


----------



## meateater (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like the AFLAC duck.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2011)

meateater said:


> Looks like the AFLAC duck.


Pretty much silenced him!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 27, 2011)

That is great Bear. Tell you friend his mind is as sick as mine - I laughed good at this


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> That is great Bear. Tell you friend his mind is as sick as mine - I laughed good at this


He knows he's crazy.

He's a Pro carver---been chainsaw carving for almost 30 years, and I don't think he's 50 yet!

He's a "Purist"---Only uses chainsaws!  Nothing else!

Lives about 15 miles from me.

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 27, 2011)

Cute...


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 27, 2011)

..... no ducks were harmed during the making of this sculpture..... lol.

Nice one Bear! See what happens when you inhale to much sawdust - your brain gets all twisted and funny!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 27, 2011)

Ha-ha!!!!!!

If you can't fix it, duck it!

Eric


----------



## miamirick (Apr 27, 2011)

BEAR this might be a better use of duct tape


----------



## miamirick (Apr 27, 2011)

looks like the Bear is ready for halloween


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Dutch (May 20, 2011)

Just stumbled upon this. Would make for a great anti-Aflak commercial -"Just shut the Duck up!!"

Only thing missing is duct tape around the duck's bill.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2011)

Yup---That tape around his bill would just about do it !!!

Aflak--Aflak--Aflak--Zip........................


----------



## big twig (May 20, 2011)

That is great! I need to get some cool carvings like that!


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Just stumbled upon this. Would make for a great anti-Aflak commercial -"Just shut the Duck up!!"
> 
> Only thing missing is duct tape around the duck's bill.




LMAO


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool, funny as heck,now what about that PIgeon?

Pay the Doctor boys . The Geico Gecko needs to be ran over...sure glad the Cavemen are gone


----------

